# Bulk ordering.



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Where do you buy your bulk orders and why?

Also what do you get.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I use Livefoods UK. 

Weekly for my Chameleons I buy a Bulk Bag of Large Silent Brown Crickets and a Large Bulk Bag of Large Locusts. 

When I can get them I also treat my Chameleons to Silk Worms.

I use this company as it is local to means and I like to support local business's. I have had issues with them, but thy have been sorted out quickly and amicably to my satisfaction.


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Rickslivefood for locusts (medium and medium supersize). Also had silkworm starter kits and silkworm chow from them.
Deliveries are fast, well packed, and in an order of 250 hoppers I'm unlucky if there are more than 2 DOA.
Importantly, I am advised about every step in the order/despatch sequence and, in cold weather, if the dispatch will be delayed because of severe weather warnings.
They are also among the cheapest, if not the cheapest, livefood supplier that I have found on the internet.
Highly recommended. Reg


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

staney @ tartan tarantulas i get t's and livefood from him never had any problems with him and always has a good selection of stock in,all the livefood iv bought (colonys of dubia and locusts etc)have been really well priced and larger quantities then when iv bought else where


----------



## fangsandlegs (Mar 23, 2013)

leighlian-x said:


> Where do you buy your bulk orders and why?
> 
> Also what do you get.


i use tartan tarantulas on facebook. staney is a top guy his spiders are awesome and top live food. would defo recommend him.


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

fangsandlegs said:


> i use tartan tarantulas on facebook. staney is a top guy his spiders are awesome and top live food. would defo recommend him.


i use staney aswell hes a really nice guy with 1st class stock. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## daveyp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have received top class tarantulas and enclosers from Tartan Tarantulas at very fair prices,Staneys attention to detail and customer service are fantastic,other retailers could learn a lot from this chap.


----------



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeh i rate staney pretty high.received some ace spiders recently and at a good price.down tonearth guy easy to communicate with.


----------



## Tomo2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

fangsandlegs said:


> i use tartan tarantulas on facebook. staney is a top guy his spiders are awesome and top live food. would defo recommend him.


I agree top seller!! A++++


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Another one for staney (tartan tarantula), i get my frozen foods off him, top quality...have also had animals off him in the past and they have always been top quality.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I have them on facebook, been eyeing up his roaches for a long time  haha. Looks like I have my answer. 

Thanks you guys


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

The worm and stuff I use live food direct they have super worms only place in the uk I think. My roach come of tartan wont tell you what i got because he might sell out and I want more:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Expecting our Livefood from Tartan Ts today


----------

